# Partagas Black Bravo Cigar Review - Full Flavor



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This was my first partagas, and I loved it. I didn't have any draw problems like some of the guys below me. The wrapper is a deep dark black, sli...

Read the full review here: Partagas Black Bravo Cigar Review - Full Flavor


----------

